# HANGZHOU 6460 (GMT 2836-2 clone) Honest Priced Movements Finally Available



## fliegher (Feb 24, 2012)

Our favorite giant auction site now has HANGZHOU 6460 movements which is a Chinese 2836-2 movement with GMT complication.
Very honest they admit that the GMT 2836s we see are all fake as ETA doesnt make such a movement.
Good news for watch builders. 
Now the question is if it is worth it to swap out all of those DG3804s, is an ETA clone with GMT better than a Miyota clone with GMT?
I see them auctioning without buy it now startingaround $5, probably trying to figure out a market price, but if the 2824 clones are indication they will probably settle around $50-75 while the fake ETAs are still asking $210, hopefully this will destroy their market and expose the lie.
quote from one auction:

*"Do not buy Fake Movements. Most of ETA 2836-2 GMT movements on sale at Ebay are from dubious origin. ETA does not produce a 2836-2 GMT, they are modified by someone with Chinese parts. Get instead a 100% Genuine movement - Guarantee!!
*
*HANGZHOU makes the reliable 6460 GMT movement that is a clone of ETA 2836-2 GMT and a full replacement for SWISS MADE ETA 2836-2 GMT. Size and fitting is 100% accurate and it is a direct replacement. If your watch is broken or requires a new movement get this HANGZHOU 6460 GMT that will cost you less than a repair of your Swiss ETA 2836-2 GMT. You can even store your ETA 2836-2 GMT movement and use instead this reliable HANGZHOU 6460."
*


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

fliegher said:


> Our favorite giant auction site now has HANGZHOU 6460 movements which is a Chinese 2836-2 movement with GMT complication.
> Very honest they admit that the GMT 2836s we see are all fake as ETA doesnt make such a movement.
> Good news for watch builders.
> Now the question is if it is worth it to swap out all of those DG3804s, is an ETA clone with GMT better than a Miyota clone with GMT?
> ...


If it is a proper ETA clone; it will have directly driven seconds hand and be 28,800bph. The DG has an indirectly driven seconds hand(possible stutter) and beats at 21,600bph. Pretty easy choice


----------



## chronoman23 (Oct 25, 2012)

fliegher said:


> Our favorite giant auction site now has HANGZHOU 6460 movements which is a Chinese 2836-2 movement with GMT complication.
> Very honest they admit that the GMT 2836s we see are all fake as ETA doesnt make such a movement.
> Good news for watch builders.
> Now the question is if it is worth it to swap out all of those DG3804s, is an ETA clone with GMT better than a Miyota clone with GMT?


Doesn't look like a direct swap for DG3804. Slightly smaller diameter and height, and different hand sizes. Didn't check dial feet positions.


----------



## fliegher (Feb 24, 2012)

chronoman23 said:


> Doesn't look like a direct swap for DG3804. Slightly smaller diameter and height, and different hand sizes. Didn't check dial feet positions.


chronoman23, it needs different spacer ring, hands, and dial. Not a direct swap but compatable with most mens GMT watches especially ones with cases which are sold with the DG3804 or (fake)2836 w/GMT as optional upgrade.

Pawl_Buster, the new DG3804 in my watch has no noticeble stutter even if I give the watch a few good taps vs one I got a year ago, maybe they tightened up the gears in the indirect drive?


----------



## fliegher (Feb 24, 2012)

Before this came along for such a good price I really didnt consider a HZ6460 sold as an ETA for $210 an option.
Now I could probably switch from the DG3804 for around $50-80 for movement, hands, dial, spacer, crown.
The DG3804 unlike Miyota 82xx series has hack and hand wind so that evens it out in function with the 2836 types, 21,600 vs 28,800 is not so important if the accuracy is not so different though the HZ has an easy fine regulating screw vs the difficult to adjust a few seconds/day regulating arm on the Miyota family, While the DG has a longer reserve the HZ has the bi-directional automatic winding likely keeping a higher level of wind thus reducing wind state related innacuracy even on days where the watch is not moved much,formethis difference can be up to +5 sec/day.
As I said above the DG3804 I have now is much better for GMT hand backlash and skipped second hand beats.

ETA movements are sold in watches in the multi thousand dollar range, I feel most of this price is prestige in acquiring a nice bit of man jewelery with a high bar to ownership. I need a watch that will see rough usage but give COSC level accuracy, for now I seem to get that with my DG3804 movements, I have to decide if the HZ movement will give me anything more in the real accuracy and survivability realm.

I also realize that by choosing a mechanical movement for mostly nostalgic reasons I loose far better survivability and accuracy present in quartz movements, if I had chosen a watch with ecodrive I even avoid the problem of eventual battery replacement. Reality is I love knowing that there are pallet stones and a balance wheel ticking away on my wrist wherever I go.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

fliegher said:


> chronoman23, it needs different spacer ring, hands, and dial. Not a direct swap but compatable with most mens GMT watches especially ones with cases which are sold with the DG3804 or (fake)2836 w/GMT as optional upgrade.
> 
> Pawl_Buster, the new DG3804 in my watch has no noticeble stutter even if I give the watch a few good taps vs one I got a year ago, maybe they tightened up the gears in the indirect drive?


Many show no signs of stutter. The gears will always have the same amount of 'lash' but the difference comes when the spring that is used on the end of the seconds pinion is properly adjusted. Sloppy assembly results in stutter.
Unfortunately it is just a part of the design when dealing with an indirect seconds calibre...makes no difference if it is Chines, Japanese, German or Swiss; they all need to be properly assembled or they will stutter.


----------



## fliegher (Feb 24, 2012)

Lets hope we see these as a $30-50 upgrade rather than the $200 they ask for now, bad for the Parnis dealers but good for watch geeks.


----------



## Torsten (Dec 26, 2009)

Final auction price was US$102 plus US$10 shipping....


----------



## fliegher (Feb 24, 2012)

Torsten said:


> Final auction price was US$102 plus US$10 shipping....


far better than the $210 we say two weeks ago, these are the first I have seen, it will probably come down now that the truth is out on ebay.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

fliegher said:


> Before this came along for such a good price I really didnt consider a HZ6460 sold as an ETA for $210 an option.
> Now I could probably switch from the DG3804 for around $50-80 for movement, hands, dial, spacer, crown.
> The DG3804 unlike Miyota 82xx series has hack and hand wind so that evens it out in function with the 2836 types, 21,600 vs 28,800 is not so important if the accuracy is not so different though the HZ has an easy fine regulating screw vs the difficult to adjust a few seconds/day regulating arm on the Miyota family, While the DG has a longer reserve the HZ has the bi-directional automatic winding likely keeping a higher level of wind thus reducing wind state related innacuracy even on days where the watch is not moved much,formethis difference can be up to +5 sec/day.
> As I said above the DG3804 I have now is much better for GMT hand backlash and skipped second hand beats.
> ...


I am not sure what you really want. But recently, I went into a vintage GMT watch project and got a DG3804 movt from cousin UK. So far, the movt is rock solid. The reason I go for DG3804 is the movt is cheaper and I can get decent amount of spares and choices of hands from Raffle times. The dial and pearl are weathered to make them look vintage! :-d


----------



## scan516 (Oct 2, 2018)

Can someone please tell me if the HZ6460 movement uses the same hands as the ETA 2836-2 ? And are the dial feet position's the same please? I just want to know before I do a build I am planning. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

scan516 said:


> Can someone please tell me if the HZ6460 movement uses the same hands as the ETA 2836-2 ? And are the dial feet position's the same please? I just want to know before I do a build I am planning.
> Thanks in advance.











Comparison of selected 11.5" movements for...


Comparison of selected 11.5" movements for interchangeability (v5 July 2013) https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/f72/1168425d1374797336-comparison-selected-11-5-movements-interchangeability-update-v3-may-2011-comparison-selected-11.5-movements-interchangeability-v5-july-2013.pdf




www.watchuseek.com


----------

